# Ölpest am Po?



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. Februar 2010)

Am Hinterteil jedenfalls...


----------



## heini mück (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Die Italiener!
Also man liest ja das einige 5 oder 10 liter Altöl wegkippen,
man hat auch schonmal aus der zeitung von 100 oder mehr gelesen.
Aber 600000 liter Öl einfach so in den Fluss kippen merkt schon keiner,das topt jawohl alles Hut ab.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Hoffentlich können die noch rechtzeitig Sperren aufbauen sonst droht ja eine riesige Sauerei.
Das schlimme an der Sache ist auch das keiner von den Leuten zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Das verläuft dann im Sand wie es immer ist und der genaue Schaden wird totgeschwiegen. 

LG René


----------



## hans albers (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*



> Das schlimme an der Sache ist auch das keiner von den Leuten zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.



yo,
die müssten mal in dem schmodder
ein "vollbad" nehmen und anschliessend
ab in die federn  und an den pranger..

was sind menschen doch für schw....:r

greetz
lars


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

was für ne Schweinerei ... :r
600.000 Liter .... nicht zu fassen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die Suedeutsche schreibt mit Verweis auf diesselbe Quelle sogar von möglichen 10 Millionen Litern |kopfkrat:
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra2m1/panorama/955/504171/text/


 

es ist egal wieviel Liter es jetzt genau sind, es ist jeder Liter zu viel des Guten.
Ob 20 Liter oder 1000000 Liter jeder Tropfen schadet der Umwelt |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*



heini mück schrieb:


> Die Italiener!
> Also man liest ja das einige 5 oder 10 liter Altöl wegkippen,
> .



Ja und das obwohl jeder Hersteller das ALTÖL abnehmen muss,egal wer die müssen es zurücknehmen!

Auch wenn du zb im Kaufland 5l Motorenöl kaufst,kannst das Altöl nachher kostenlos zurückgeben!


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

......


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Laut Bericht N24 ruht die Produktion dort schon seit längerem. 
Das Öl sei von Arbeitern aus Protest gegen die Kurzarbeit abgelassen worden???
Arbeitskampf auf italienisch????#d

Egal was/wer den Mist in den Fluss geleitet hat;
Es ist eine Umweltkatastrophe, die die ganze Region ins Unglück stürzen wird.

Mal abgesehen vom absterben von Fauna und Flora- den Tourismus ebenfalls- ist das Öl bereits in den Gundwasserreservoirs nachgewiesen worden. Was das für die Trinkwasserversorgung der Region bedeutet muß wohl keiner erklärt bekommen?!?

Ich bin einfach fassungslos!

Zitat Albert Einstein:
"*Das Universum und der menschliche Wahnsinn sind unendlich- wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin*."


----------



## Lausitzerangler (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

So eine Sauerei, ich wollte da diese Jahr auch hin.
Da müssen wir erst mal abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt.

Wäre schön wenn jemand der dort wohnt mal einen Bericht schreiben könnte wie es aussieht. Auf den Bildern sieht man ja nicht viel.

Hoffentlich werden die Täter mal geschnappt.

Mfg Juri


----------



## firemirl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Jo, absolut der Hammer.

Hoffentlich haben die Kollegen die dieses Jahr am Po angeln wollten ne Reise-Rücktrittversicherung oder können kostenfrei stornieren.
Denn wenn die Mengen bestätigt werden, ist wohl so gut wie nichts mehr zu holen in diesem Gewässer.


----------



## Khaane (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die Suedeutsche schreibt mit Verweis auf diesselbe Quelle sogar von möglichen 10 Millionen Litern |kopfkrat:
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra2m1/panorama/955/504171/text/



Genau das habe ich bei N-TV auch gehört, wenn es sich um Schweröl handelt, dann gute Nacht!

Den Fluss kann man dann nur noch absperren und ausbaggern, weil das Dreckszeug auf den Grund sinkt und dabei alles Leben im Fluss auslöscht.


----------



## Freakadelle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Ach Du Schei...., was für DEPPEN!

Gerade in TV gesehen.

Nicht abzusehen, welche Schäden da für die Umwelt entstehen |uhoh:


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Bin wohl nicht der einzige der dort seinen Urlaub verbringen wollte...
Das ist natürlich wirklich sch****  wie kann man sowas machen -.-
Für den Tourismus ists auf jeden Fall schlecht, der Po mündet ja im Meer und das auch etwas ins Meer gelangt ist ja klar, das dann Angler und Badegäste ihren Urlaub lieber woanderst verbringen ist dann wohl klar.
Grüße


----------



## Mulich (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Tja...in sechs Wochen wäre unser "Termin" vor Ort gewesen. Ob wir uns den nun abschminken können? Ich befürchte es. Denn in nem toten Gewässer fischen...kann ich auch am Neckar.
Was mit diesen Drecksäcken, die das verbrochen haben, gemacht gehört...will ich hier lieber nicht schreiben! Ich wäre bei denen ziemlich "kreativ"!


----------



## spin-paule (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Einfach nur traurig, dass die Interessen von Grundstücks-Spekulanten eine solche Riesen-Sauerei in Kauf nehmen. Dermaßen rücksichtslos gegen die Natur... mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## Fischerfredl (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Hab es auch gerade in den Nachrichten gehört,sowas darf doch nicht wahr sein 

was gibt es nur für Kranke Leute.....Alles nur aus Profit..Gier...


----------



## heini mück (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Soetwas kann man sich nicht vorstellen, wenn man nicht die Bilder gesehen hat.
Ich dachte zuerst es ist ein Witz aber es ist Tatsache echt unglaublich.


----------



## pfuitoifel (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Also da kann man nichts schönreden,das ist ein Verbrechen.
Die am Ebro werden sich freuen über die ganzen Angeltouristen,die jetzt garantiert umswitchen in der Hoffnung auf den diesjährigen Superwaller.


----------



## Printenjäger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Zusätzlich....

Habe gerade im WDR-Radio gehört, dass eine der größten Kläranlagen der Region wohl auch Schaden genommen hat und für die nächsten drei Wochen abgeschaltet wird. Die ungeklärten Abwässer von rund 800.000 Haushalten werden so in die Vorfluter und damit auch in die Adria geleitet. 

Die letzte Hoffnung gegen den Ölteppich stellt wohl ein altes Wasserkraftwerk dar, dort will man das Öl abpumpen und das "saubere" Wasser unter dem Wehr weiterleiten.

Aber das Beste ist...die italienischen Medien ignorieren das Thema wohl mehr oder weniger! Der größten Nachrichtenagentur war es wohl bisher nur eine kurze Meldung wert und die Zeitungen in Mittel- und Süditalien haben den Vorfall wohl noch nicht mal auf den Titelseiten. 

Was ist da los?! |krach: |uhoh:


----------



## elranchero (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Mir fehlen da echt die Worte...

...ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mich da beteiligen soll, ich denke nicht! Es ist einfach nicht zu glauben.


----------



## ralle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Ja das ist ne Riesensauerei - und der Umgang der italienischen Medien besonders.

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/umweltkatastropheitalien104.html


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Was Adria auchnoch?
Na super, dann fällt es auf jeden fall aus.
Wie gut verkraftet denn ein Fluss wie der Po so eine Katastrophe?
Was Pflanzen,Fische etc angeht?
Schaffen es die fische sich sauberere gewässer zu suchen oder sterben diese alle?
Wenn dort Tonnen von totem Fisch herumschwimmen, kann der Fluss dann genauso kippen wie ein see?
Wie soll das ganze denn überhaupt zu reinigen sein?
Grüße


----------



## Petri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Wenn man sich an die Bilder von Müllbergen in Neapel erinnert, dann ist es echt keine Überraschung, daß sowas passieren kann..


----------



## Lausitzerangler (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Hallo was denkt ihr wieviel km oberhalb der Einlaufstelle des Öls kann man
angeln. Ob da 200 km reichen, die belasteten Fische wandern ja. Hat da jemand Erfahrung.

MFG Juri
P.s.  Trotzdem allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## VolvoPeter (4. März 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Das Schlimme ist doch noch, das andere Betriebe jetzt auch noch ihre giftigen chemischen Abfälle dazu eingeleitet haben !


----------



## xTobsterx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus der Ölpest geworden? wie wirkt sich das alles auf die Fische aus?


----------



## Main Waller (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Schau mal hier ....

Vieleicht gibt das die Antwort ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185795

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## xTobsterx (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ölpest am Po?*

Dankedir "Main Waller", Frage beantwortet


----------

